# Pic of Specs +2months use with Boyd Chemi-pure Elite vs Seachem Purigen in bag



## CHRISW (May 25, 2011)

See sample pic of my Fluval Specs all set-up same time some 2 months back.
1/ Note the brown algae on gravel and plants for first 3 from the left - they all used Boyd Chemi-Pure Elite in bags.
2/ The last pic from left still clean of algae on gravel and plants. There is also no oil like film on this Spec's surface too. This tank used Purigen in bag.


----------

